# Flow NXT-AT



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

I found some Flow NXT-AT's online pretty cheap. I just bought a Flow Quantum 2012. I am looking to do more freestyle and all over the mountain type of stuff, do you think these are a good choice for me, or do you think the Rome 390 Bosses would be better in this case?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nope. AT's is what I'd go with.


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

Definitely go with the AT's. How cheap did you find them for?


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

170 bucks brand new


----------



## Strewth (Sep 18, 2012)

The NXT AT's would be a solid choice. Probably the best price vs performance option from Flow. Rode the NXT AT's all last season.


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

Are the AT's rear entry bindings?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

NickShake said:


> Are the AT's rear entry bindings?


Is this a joke?


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

Indeed it is!  Just trying to see if people were paying attention!


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

NickShake said:


> Are the AT's rear entry bindings?





Nivek said:


> Is this a joke?


Haha. :laugh:



170$ brand new ay, pretty good deal. are they the 2012 model ?


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah but the thing I didnt see that they are only available in extralarge. If my boot is anywhere around 10 to 11 is that too big. The reason why I say 10-11 is because I dont have boots yet.


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

For 10 and 10.5 you might want large flow bindings when it comes to the nxt's. but according to the sizing chart 11's would be fine for xl bindings. maybe someone who had this problem could help you find out if 10 and 10.5 would fit for xl's. but here's the chart up to size 11 boot.


----------



## Strewth (Sep 18, 2012)

I have size 11 boots with XL bindings, which is just right. Tried the large bindings and they seemed way too small.


----------

